
Don’t buy China’s story: The coronavirus may have leaked from a lab - tropo
https://nypost.com/2020/02/22/dont-buy-chinas-story-the-coronavirus-may-have-leaked-from-a-lab/
======
DestroyMSM
Is this what passes for journalism nowadays?

